
Curb failed payment issues with reliable Dunning email delivery - igammarays
https://postmarkapp.com/blog/how-to-curb-failed-payment-issues-with-reliable-email-delivery
======
igammarays
These are all great suggestions - choosing a reliable provider, implementing
DMARC properly, and doing bounce handling are all annoying, difficult, yet
necessary pains you need to go through to setup a reliable email program.
Shameless plug: that's why I recently launched a Show HN: Flute Mail, in
public beta, a provider-agnostic email API provider, so you can switch
providers with a click, and setup automatic failover for bounced emails over
multiple reliable providers.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17243034](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17243034)

